# Hermes stellt Fahrradversand am 22.01.19 ein!!!!



## Linipupini (4. Januar 2019)

moin, wie in der Überschrift, stellt Hermes den Versand von Fahrrädern ab dem 22.01.19 gänzlich ein.
Somit muss man sich nach Alternativen umsehen.
- DHL im Karton
- Fahrradversand.de  auch Karton. Lief auch teils über Hermes
- hier hab ich noch was gefunden:
http://www.geschickt-verpackt.de/Fahrradversand-inklVollkarton-GLS-inkl-Abholung

viel Erfolg allen
Gruss Michael


----------



## joglo (4. Januar 2019)

keine guten News, so riskant und schlecht der Service durch Hermes auch immer war, er war doch oft eine gute Lösung Verkäufer zu überreden die sonst auf persönliche Abholung bestanden haben, da vom Aufwand bei der Abholung recht einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (6. Januar 2019)

Der Punkt ist natürlich ein berechtigter Einwand. Ich selbst versende aber immer sehr günstig über DHL, indem ich Alles in nen Karton stecke.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2019)

Hermes ist eh das Allerletzte, da kann ich gut drauf verzichten. DHL ist über ebay-Paketscheinverkäufer sehr günstig (22.-€ bis 31.5kg).

Es gab doch auch noch iloxx...?


----------



## goldberg1888 (6. Januar 2019)

Ich trauere denn Göterboden nicht nach . 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen von denen ein Bike geliefert zu bekommen ... 
Klappt ja schon bei Standard Paketen nicht. 
Unzuverlässig .. 
Wird meist trotz Anwesenheit einfach vor die Tür gestellt ... 
Muss nicht bei allen so sein, aber in unserem Zustellbezirk läuft es nicht mehr rund  .


----------



## systemgewicht (6. Januar 2019)

Ich habe 6 Räder problemlos mit H versendet. Es war eine komfortable  Option jetzt muss geschraubt werden.


----------



## Tidi (6. Januar 2019)

Muss allerdings zugeben, dass es nach Österreich über die Bahn via. Dienstleister HERMES  am Günstigsten war und auch super geklappt hat.


----------



## Linipupini (7. Januar 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist natürlich ein berechtigter Einwand. Ich selbst versende aber immer sehr günstig über DHL, indem ich Alles in nen Karton stecke.


Wenn du ein normales Rad über DHL versendest, bekommst du das nicht in einen normalen Karton! das funktioniert nur mit Sperrgut Funktion! 



goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Ich trauere denn Göterboden nicht nach .
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen von denen ein Bike geliefert zu bekommen ...
> Klappt ja schon bei Standard Paketen nicht.
> Unzuverlässig ..
> ...


da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht 



Tidi schrieb:


> über die Bahn


funktioniert aber eigentlich nur mit nem Ticket.

Muss heute noch ein 28er Singlespeeder versenden, mache das wahrscheinlich über Fahrradversand.de, mal schauen wer es abholt 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es gab doch auch noch iloxx...?


damit habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen!
1 Rad war 2 Monate unterwegs
1 Rad wurde erst nach einem Monat abgeholt


----------



## goodie (5. Februar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Wenn du ein normales Rad über DHL versendest, bekommst du das nicht in einen normalen Karton! das funktioniert nur mit Sperrgut Funktion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goodie (5. Februar 2019)

Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe schon mehrfach Fahrräder mit DHL verschickt und mir dafür extra für knapp 10 Euro dicke Kartons mit den Abmessungen 120-60-60 gekauft (Ebay, Amazon).

Unten erstmal den Boden verstärkt. Dann die beiden Laufräder (ohne Schnellspanner) rein. Natürlich alles ausgepolstert. Dann nochmals ein oder zwei Lagen Pappe drüber. Darauf den schön in Luftpolsterfolie verpackten Rahmen und die ebenfalls verpackte Gabel. Ebenfalls alles wieder mit Pappe oder sonstigem auffüllen. Dann wieder ein oder zwei Pappe oben drauf. Dann alle restlichen verpackten Teile rein und ebenfalls alles gründlich mit Füllmaterial ausfüllen.

Gruß Thomas[/QUOTE]


----------



## joglo (5. Februar 2019)

goodie schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe schon mehrfach Fahrräder mit DHL verschickt und mir dafür extra für knapp 10 Euro dicke Kartons mit den Abmessungen 120-60-60 gekauft (Ebay, Amazon).
> 
> Unten erstmal den Boden verstärkt. Dann die beiden Laufräder (ohne Schnellspanner) rein. Natürlich alles ausgepolstert. Dann nochmals ein oder zwei Lagen Pappe drüber. Darauf den schön in Luftpolsterfolie verpackten Rahmen und die ebenfalls verpackte Gabel. Ebenfalls alles wieder mit Pappe oder sonstigem auffüllen. Dann wieder ein oder zwei Pappe oben drauf. Dann alle restlichen verpackten Teile rein und ebenfalls alles gründlich mit Füllmaterial ausfüllen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



das klappt so durchaus, oder im Zweifelsfall halt zwei Pakete jeweils 120x60x60cm maximal. Aber der Aufwand ist schon groß. Ist es nicht so dass sogar die Reifen demontiert werden müssen um unter 60cm (inkl Karton) zu bleiben?
Wie schon von anderen gesagt, machbar, aber leider kann man dazu halt schwerlich Verkäufer überreden die eigentlich nur Abholung anbieten wollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (5. Februar 2019)

Da hast du recht.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Tidi (6. Februar 2019)

Ja per DHL ist dat easy mit dem 120x60x60 Karton, zumindest für mich beim Verkauf. Aber wie schon richtig angemerkt, wenn der Verkäufer das nicht machen mag, wirds problematisch. Ab 27,5 muss auch die Luft aus den Reifen und die etwas schräg in den Karton ....


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Februar 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> das klappt so durchaus, oder im Zweifelsfall halt zwei Pakete jeweils 120x60x60cm maximal. Aber der Aufwand ist schon groß. Ist es nicht so dass sogar die Reifen demontiert werden müssen um unter 60cm (inkl Karton) zu bleiben?
> Wie schon von anderen gesagt, machbar, aber leider kann man dazu halt schwerlich Verkäufer überreden die eigentlich nur Abholung anbieten wollten.


Laufräder geht besser über Hermes vong Packmaß her (L Paket 11,-)
Rest dann per DHL


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2019)

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich noch eine halbwegs kostengünstige Versandmethode, und das man den komplettes Bike zerpflücken muss? 
Ich plane gerade den Verkauf meines 27,5+ Bikes mit 3,0 Reifen. Die bekomme ich ja nie in einen 60x60 Karton.
DHL mit Spergutzuschlag müsste doch gehen in einem normalen Radkarton 1,6x0,2x0,8m oder?


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. April 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt eigentlich noch eine halbwegs kostengünstige Versandmethode, und das man den komplettes Bike zerpflücken muss?
> Ich plane gerade den Verkauf meines 27,5+ Bikes mit 3,0 Reifen. Die bekomme ich ja nie in einen 60x60 Karton.
> DHL mit Spergutzuschlag müsste doch gehen in einem normalen Radkarton 1,6x0,2x0,8m oder?


Gurtmaß ist 360cm.
Sprich L+B(x2)+H(×2)
160+40+160=360
Ich würde versuchen 1-2 cm drunterzubleiben, je nach Postfiliale und Launen des Mitarbeiters sind die pingelig(oder auch nicht).
Beides schon erlebt.
Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2019)

ich hatte da auch vor kurzem das Problem und dann über DHL mit Sperrgut verschickt.
Weil bei Hermes oder DPD das größte Paket nur ein Gurtmaß von 300cm hat.

Dafür ist es aber auch höher versichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (24. April 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich hatte da auch vor kurzem das Problem und dann über DHL mit Sperrgut verschickt.
> Weil bei Hermes oder DPD das größte Paket nur ein Gurtmaß von 300cm hat.
> 
> Dafür ist es aber auch höher versichert



Was hast du insgesamt bezahlt?


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. April 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich hatte da auch vor kurzem das Problem und dann über DHL mit Sperrgut verschickt.
> Weil bei Hermes oder DPD das größte Paket nur ein Gurtmaß von 300cm hat.
> 
> Dafür ist es aber auch höher versichert


Versicherung bis 2500Euro hochschrauben kostet 6 Euro,  Abholung per DHL 3 Euro. 
Ich find das is ok, wenn man jetzt nich grad die 50 Euro Stadtschlampe verschickt


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. April 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was hast du insgesamt bezahlt?


Größtes Paket bis 31,5kg(15,××)
Spergutzuschlag(28,××)
Plus Versicherung (6)und Abholung(3)


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was hast du insgesamt bezahlt?



43,27 €. Aber hatte es doch nur bis 500€ versichert gehabt. Hatte irgendwo die 2500 gelesen gehabt und angeommen dass ist beim Sperrgut automatisch mit dabei. Egal kam gut an


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2019)

Danke, das geht ja noch. Bis 500 Euro reicht auch. 
Dann ist das zumindest eine gute Alternative zu Hermes, wo man das Rad immer einpacken müsste wie ein rohes Ei


----------



## cxfahrer (24. April 2019)

Auf ebay gibt es einen Anbieter, der einem die passenden DHL Sperrgur Paketaufkleber erheblich günstiger als pdf schickt. Hat bei mir anstandslos geklappt, waren so 22€.


----------



## Pimper (7. Juli 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> so riskant und schlecht der Service durch Hermes auch immer war, er war doch oft eine gute Lösung Verkäufer zu überreden die sonst auf persönliche Abholung bestanden haben, da vom Aufwand bei der Abholung recht einfach



Hallo Jungs,

hat einer zwischenzeitlich eigentlich eine Alternative zum ehemaligen Hermes-Versand entdeckt ? Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die mit Hermes seinerzeit keine Probleme hatten und auf diese Weise einige tolle Bikes an Land gezogen haben. 

Iloxx soll ja nicht so toll sein. Auf deren Homepage wird das gemeine Fahrrad auch nicht erwähnt. Von Mofa bis Quad kann man alles ohne Zerlegen versenden - nur kein Fahrrad. Offensichtlich will man sich da nicht weiter in diese Richtung aufstellen.

Nach wie vor scheint das Fahrrad eine Versandherausforderung zu sein. Bin langsam davon genervt neuwertige Top-Bikes für 150 EUR in Friesland ziehen lassen zu müssen, nur weil ich in Bayern wohne (und das gleiche Rad hier um die Ecke 2 Wochen später mit Rahmendefekt und total runtergeritten für 500 EUR angeboten wird). Schei$$ Nord-Süd-Gefälle !


----------



## Tidi (7. Juli 2019)

... dafür habt ihr im Süden viel mehr Auswahl an schönen Rädern! Und meist sind die Schnapper auch im Süden, ich seh das Nord-Süd-Gefälle eher zu Gunsten der Südländer ...


----------



## Pimper (7. Juli 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> ich seh das Nord-Süd-Gefälle eher zu Gunsten der Südländer .



Wahrscheinlich ist das Gras auf der anderen Seite immer grüner.

Ich find die prekäre Versand- und Transportsituation von Rädern (und vor allem Tandems) mittlerweile ziemlich lächerlich. Gerade bei einem Tandem darfst du dich quasi zwangsweise ins eigene Auto setzen und hunderte von Kilometern fahren, obwohl die Autobahnen voll von Transportkapazitäten sind: jede Menge LKWs und Transporter, die genug Platz für sowas hätten. Transportleistung ist also bauartbedingt und organisatorisch schon vorhanden. Sie wird nur nicht genutzt.

(Ähnlich war es lange Jahre mit der Transportsituation von Fahrrädern in Zügen hier im Süden, die erst jetzt langsam liberalisiert wird, obwohl seit mindestens 10 Jahren bekannt ist, dass Bahn und Bike die schnellste Kombination von allen ist.)

Wäre das nicht für irgendjemanden eine Geschäftsidee ?


----------

